# Greetings from Miami, FL



## Tony Torre (Oct 5, 2006)

Hi All,

What a great resource this forum is.  I'm here to learn and share.  Let me also make an open invitation to all who find themselves in Miami and are looking to train.  Come check us out.

Tony Torre
Miami Arnis Group
www.miamiarnisgroup.com


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 5, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!

If I'm ever down that way I'll take you up on that offer!

Jeff


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 5, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Guro Harold (Oct 5, 2006)

Welcome to MT!!!


----------



## Drac (Oct 5, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...Used to reside in Ft Laud for awhile..Why I moved back North I'll never really know....


----------



## Kacey (Oct 5, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## matt.m (Oct 5, 2006)

welcome


----------



## stickarts (Oct 5, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 5, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 5, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## MJS (Oct 5, 2006)

Welcome to MT! 

Mike


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 6, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## born_fighting (Oct 6, 2006)

Look forward to reading some of your posts, enjoy.


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 6, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Tony!  :wavey:


----------



## Ninjamom (Oct 6, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!

I used to live around Miami - moved a lot.  I spent a year right off Calle Ocho in Little Havana, some time in South Miami/Coral Gables, and some time out in west Kendall (like everybody else who moves into town from somewhere else).

Where in Miami are you located?


----------



## Carol (Oct 10, 2006)

Welcome Tony!  Glad to have you here!


----------



## bydand (Oct 10, 2006)

Welcome to MT.  Might just find myself down in Miami sometime, you never can tell where the winds will blow me on vacation.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 10, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## IWishToLearn (Oct 11, 2006)

How's the weather?


----------

